# Need help with web server/webdav?



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've spent two days trying to figure out something as simple as creating folders in my comic book app, and I really hope it can be solved here. 

Basically, the app is Comicflow, when transferring comics via iTunes you can't create folders. So all the books are just bundled together. Since I have hundreds of them, I can't have that. 

I found a tutorial to do this. it said:

If you are like me and hate things being unorganised you will want to file issues into their relevant series/categories. However unfortunately you can only do this using the wireless option above (Option 2).

To sort comics in series/categories;

- Open Cyberduck.
- Connect to ComicFlow on the iPad.
- Right click in explorer window and select ‘add folder’
- Name the new folder what you like.
- Click and drag any existing uploaded issues into the relevant fold.

This is the only related tutorial or help I found regarding this issue, problem is Cyberduck won't install on my PC. It aborts while installing Framework Client 4.0.

So I'm back to square one, is there any other softwares that can do what Cyberduck does? 

I'd appreciate any feedback at all. 

P.S. I hate Apple.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Your best bet is going to being the creators of the "Comicflow" App. They are the ones who designed this application this way and would likely have suggestions. It really has nothing to do with Apple, the app design is the issue.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

MartyF81 said:


> Your best bet is going to being the creators of the "Comicflow" App. They are the ones who designed this application this way and would likely have suggestions. It really has nothing to do with Apple, the app design is the issue.


Yeah that's one of the first things I tried. The there's a support link on iTunes but it's just basically a site promoting the dev's portfolio. It's okay, although Comicflow has better functionality, I've since moved on to Comicbooklover, much more convenient.


----------

